
The north pole moved to the North Pole in a single human lifetime - berkeleyjunk
https://arstechnica.com/science/2014/10/the-north-pole-moved-to-the-north-pole-in-a-single-human-lifetime/
======
todipa
If the magnetic field protects us from the sun, then, when it shifts in some
unexpected way, could that leave us unprotected?

~~~
berkeleyjunk
Yes. There will be some impacts due to cosmic rays. A bit more detail here

[https://phys.org/news/2018-12-earth-magnetic-poles-
flip.html](https://phys.org/news/2018-12-earth-magnetic-poles-flip.html)

